# What Do You Think About The G-10???



## esc crazy (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey guys, what do you think about the Tekin G-10 Pro series? Anyone use the new "+" model? Thanks for any replies!


----------



## 1M (Sep 25, 2001)

*G10 pro +*

I have had an old G10 for last couple years works great. I just bough a new G10 pro+ from Hank, used it yesterday. I like it a lot. The new 1 is way different, old 1 had large fetts on the bottom new 1 has many small fetts. I recommend buying it.


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

I used the new G-10 and havent had a problem with it. My friend "The Jet" has one he uses in mod, when he turns it on for a split second it goes full throttle and then everything is normal. Tekin said only a hand full of all of them have this problem and if u send it to them they will replace it. But i like mine its a good speedo i like the fake the resisitor is on the outside so if u blow it up u can just solder a new one on


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Justin, you don't have any friends  .
The G-10 is a little larger than the other hi-end speedo's, but for 75 bucks less it's not a bad deal.
My speedo is one of the odd balls, so I guess I should'nt express my opinion since they offered to replace it :thumbsup: .

Let your wallet speak for you.

Later, Bret


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

so it is worth the money


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Actualy the G-10 is smaller than A GT7 from Novak 
Remember you have to have the Cap on Novak and not on Tekin 

Tekin is also workin on a smaller ESC It will just take some time


----------



## CornwallRC (Jul 4, 2004)

How does it stand up to Naovak's new GTX???? 
James


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I haven't seen the new Novak or read anything about it 
I will have to do some checking
I am pretty sure that the g 10 is still cheaper 
I sell the G10+ for $ 135 Shipped not sure the price on Novak's


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

CornwallRC said:


> How does it stand up to Naovak's new GTX????
> James


Anything Tekin is better than Novak.Go with the Tekin.


----------

